
Failsafe – A lightweight, zero-dependency library for handling failures - javinpaul
https://github.com/jhalterman/failsafe
======
snikeris
Looks interesting.

I like the name, but FYI there's another Failsafe project in the Java
ecosystem:

[http://maven.apache.org/surefire/maven-failsafe-
plugin/](http://maven.apache.org/surefire/maven-failsafe-plugin/)

~~~
jodah
Author here - We were aware of Maven Failsafe plugin (since we use it), but
felt comfortable using the name anyways since Failsafe is an excellent
description of what the library is about, it covers a different technical area
than the Maven Failsafe plugin, and "Maven Failsafe plugin" is almost always
referred to using that entire name whereas, hopefully, Failsafe will come to
refer to this new library.

